# 340L-Back to nature



## WIgLeS (May 16, 2006)

Hello All
As it is my first post on this forum, let me say hello to everyone. A few words about me: 
I'm interested in aquatic plants hobby for 2 years now. This is my 3rd scape (2nd one done fully by myself). This year I had my first start in ADA contest - my result is 254. I hope each of my next work will be better. I think I will find much inspiration here, as lots of great scapes are presented. All critique welcome! Greets to everyone!

*Tank:* 170/40/50h cm - 340lts 
*Lighting: *2X80W T5, 1x58W T8 
*Substrate:* Biogrunt + quartz gravel + sand 
*Fertilization:* PlantaActiv Makro,PlantaActiv Mikro,Aquapotas
*CO2:* 4kg bottle (1,5 bubbles per second) 
*Filtration:* Tetratec 1200

*Animals:* 
Paracheirodon innesi 
Crossocheilus siamensis 
Otociniclus macrospilus 
Apistogramma alacrina 
Caridina japonica 
Caridina cf.babaulti 
Neocaridina denticulata sinensis "fire red"

*Plants:* 
Valisneria nana 
Blyxa Japonica 
Didiplis diandra 
Microsorum pteropus narrow 
Eleocharis acicularis 
Eleocharis vivipara 
Microsorium vindelov 
Microsorium sp.Philipine 
Vesicularia dubyana 
Lileopsis novae-zealandiae 
Anubias barteri nana 
Echinodorus tenellus 
Potamogeton gayi 
Hemianthus callitrichoides 
Pogostemon helferi 
Crinum calamistratum 
Bolbitis heudeloti 
Hydrocotyle sp. 
Ludwiga Sp. Cuba 
Cryptokoryna sp. 
Riccardia chamedryfolia 
TAXIPHYLLUM sp. - FLAME MOSS 
FISSIDEN FONTANUS ? PHOENIX MOSS 
Fissidens zippelianus 
Barbula sp. 
Taxiphyllum sp-peacock moss 
Lomariopsis lineata (subwassertang) 
*Start*

























*Day36*


----------



## trackhazard (Sep 20, 2006)

I think the name of the tank is very fitting. I like it very much. It reminds me of looking at the shore of a big jungle river from a boat with some open bank near the water and a big, imposing, solid mass of vegetation behind.

I like how you used quite a variety of plants but since the leaf shape of many of them are similar, they just look like bigger and smaller variants of each other so the vegetation doesn't look as mixed together and jumbled. 

If I only have one criticism of the tank, its that the fish get a little lost in the background. Maybe you need more cardinals or maybe you need slightly bigger fish that will stand out. Either way, I think more fish activity will make the tank more lively.

Regardless, that is an excellent aquascape and you should be very proud.

Charlie


----------



## Rek (Jul 19, 2005)

very nice
fot this big tanks need a big big photo :-D


----------



## Paul Munro (Aug 5, 2007)

really nice


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Welcome to APC :mrgreen: ... Awesome scape!


----------



## chester (Feb 22, 2005)

You know, what I think Sergiusz  The tank already looks great on 36 day - I can't wait to see its further development.


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

Very beautiful and brooding! I love how you arranged the driftwood.


----------



## WIgLeS (May 16, 2006)

Thanks for comments.
Time on new work..........
Final photos:


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

Holera, bardzo waldnie! - 

Really nice layout. I love the Java. 
It's got to be a relatively simple tank to maintain with those plants, even at that size.

Is it getting easier to get plants and aquaria equipment in Poland now? Or is it all shipped in from other countries. My family is from Bialystok and Krakow. In Bialystok I think I saw one pet/fish store. I'll be back in July for a wedding, I'll be looking to see if it has improved. Overall seems like the economy is improving. Even before the platform change. I see large advances every time I go there. Sorry If I went off-topic. Congrats again. Wojciech


----------



## Barbapappa (Jan 4, 2008)

I really like the tank! Great job!


----------



## Fiki (Apr 16, 2006)

Beautiful! 


Regards,

Filip


----------

